# What YOUTUBERS?



## MadAdey (Mar 8, 2021)

No doubt most of you, especially seeing as you can't play are spending time watching YOUTUBE?

I love it, Rick Shiels, Pete Finch, James Robinson, TXG, Matt Fryer are ones I have watched for years. I love their content and they are all different in their own way. But what has really surprised is my new found anticipation for what Mark Crossfield is going to do next............

I will hold my hand up and say that a few years ago I really found him irritating and could not understand why anyone would want to watch his channel. But in recent times he has now possibly turned into my favorite. He doesn't just stand their smashing different drivers and showing off how far he can hit them. He really appeals to me because of the way he goes into the science of golf. There is what we think is correct, but he actually proves with all that fancy kit, most of us do not have a clue about the golf swing and how to actually improve what we do.

So who is your favorite and why?


----------



## IainP (Mar 9, 2021)

Not really any favourite (see you have been in the US a while now! 😉), but will add these to your list

James Wiltshire - when was caddying and course vlogs
Zen Golf Mechanic - different take on instruction (may have influenced Crossfield's recent change in direction)
Michael Newton - bit of a budget/UK TXG
Alex Etches - bit of a joker
Dan Hendrickson - vlogs when has brother and/or Wilbur playing 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/youtube-golf.107787/post-2292280


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 9, 2021)

Golf Sidekick
Kyle Berkshire
Chris Ryan
Danny Maude
Stacked Golf
Experior Golf

Not golf but this guy is funny


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2021)

If I watch anything, it's usually when it pops up in one of the media feeds. Tend to stick with Robison, Shiels and Finch, but my favourite is Alex Etchies, largely because he has more of a laugh.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

I watched a Crossfield one because it was a vlog of my course and he was playing with one of the pros who is a good guy. It was painful, never again.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 9, 2021)

Used to watch loads, think I burnt out really bored of them all now. Only one I still watch occasionally is the Bryan Brothers channel, especially when it's a head to head with Wesley. Great standard and a joy to watch.


----------



## Fabia999 (Mar 9, 2021)

All the ones you listed are the ones I watch. The only other one would be Danny Maude.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 9, 2021)

There’s plenty of threads on this very topic already.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Most of the channels I subscribe to I actually watch very little of their content.
Rick and Pete - maybe 1 in 5 or 6 videos they put out interest me.
Average Golfer - maybe half
There's a few more that are similar. 
TXG is one that I watch almost everything, even if it's about something that doesn't really refer to my level of play, purely because there's almost always something to take away and think about.
I used to watch Crossfield but, for some time now, he just always seems to be talking down at me, pitying my lack of knowledge...what he's saying may be of great relevance but his delivery makes me instantly switch off.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 9, 2021)

TXG
Mark Crossfield
No Laying Up

Occasionally some Golf Sidekick

To me, these offer the most interesting content


----------



## evemccc (Mar 9, 2021)

Finch is so corny/cheesy it’s so painful, the nervous giggle and shy-boy flirting he seems to do with the camera is so cringe.

Danny Maude and Chris Ryan are good for tips

Dan Hendricksen’s course vlogs are v good, tips on course management, and his gang seem to all be decent blokes, esp Wilbur

I’ve watched a lot of golf YouTube over the last lockdown but as soon as golf starts again, and social life gets busier I doubt I’ll watch another one again


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 9, 2021)

SAS golf
TXG
Michael Newton
Dan Hendriksen
Padraig Harrington
Bad Golf

I've watched less golf You tube over the last three months as the content seems to be a bit lacking unsurprisingly. 

I really enjoy these non golfers

Hoovies Garage 
Jago Hazzard - brilliant if you're interested in the history of transport in London


----------



## bwstokie (Mar 9, 2021)

Good ones for me:
ZenGolfMechanic
Golf Sidekick
TXG
Dan Whittaker
Bad Golf

Can’t do with:
Danny Maude
Chris Ryan
Crossfield
Finch
James Robinson (can’t really put my finger on it but I just find him extremely annoying)


----------



## Sats (Mar 9, 2021)

I stopped watching golf youtubers ages ago, mainly because it's like watching the simpsons for me now; Long gone are the gems, the content is regurgitated (I mean how many videos about grip/stop slicing/increase distance can you watch) and the more it goes on it becomes trite.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

If I ever bother it is mostly likely going to be Rick Shiels or Liam Harrison's 'Golf Mates' channel - simply because they pop up as I have watched them before.   But my normal watch is if I am interested in specific irons or woods - and then I'll pretty much watch whatever might pop up.  I have no allegiances.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2021)

No laying up by a long way.
Golficity us fairly decent too.

Most of the UK ones make my teeth itch.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 9, 2021)

But ok, if we're going at it again here. 

The guy who should have many many more subscribers and viewers:

Alex Evans and his "Chronicles of a not yet champion golfer". 

He only posts once a week even when we're not in lockdown, and it's one that I really look forward to each week. Especially when Paul "The Biff" Waring is joining in. Great, fun lads who I'd love to sit down with for a proper session.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWNL-9pRK2aev1oCRJNnevw

The two American idiots from "Chasing Scratch" who started with their podcast and now gone on to youtube. Highly recommend the podcast but to fully appreciate it you really need to listen to it from the start or you'll never get into it as there's plenty of inside jokes and looking back at previous stories. I love bashing Americans cause they in general are just loud and annoying. For some reason these guys are just, well, loud, but I don't find the annoying at all, but quite hilarious at times. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyMh34EM2cKpZeaNVu2fkAg


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 9, 2021)

I only really watch course vlogs nowadays as the coaching / golf swing videos are just the same information regurgitated over and over. 

I find myself watching the Mark Crosfield blogs the most, purely as he's got the widest variety. I don't much he says seriously and I'm sure he doesn't. The ones with Dan Hendriksen and Lester are good, same as the Rory / muppets tour vlogs.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 9, 2021)

Golf you tube has now reached where golf magazines got to in the late 90s.

Every January it's regurgitated equipment reviews with ever increasing amazement.

Every March its fix your slice in 5 swings

Then a short one about why the world number 1 is favourite for the majors

Every June its hole every putt you look at

August it's look at me golfing on expensive courses for free.

October it's gain ten yards by meditating and eating kiwi fruit.

Then back to equipment reviews....


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone seen that new channel "Classic Golf Clubs"?

It's got potential if you like vintage golf, but the presenter seems a bit of a knob.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			Anyone seen that new channel "Classic Golf Clubs"?

It's got potential if you like vintage golf, but the presenter seems a bit of a knob.
		
Click to expand...

But at least he's not wearing beige..
Good job Mate.I'll look in


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			There’s plenty of threads on this very topic already.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but this place is the equivalent of a slow playing fourball most of the time. So it’s welcome.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2021)

I sort of want to like Golfmates because it is just ordinary guys having fun but I really struggle because Liam never shuts up and it has that feel of you need to be part of the gang and been there to get the jokes.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 10, 2021)

Highly recommend Shawn Clement, love his videos. Seeing his daughter (Sav) hit 300 yard drives is quality and then seeing Mu hit them 350 is just insane.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 10, 2021)

I really like the Me and My Golf channel, I like their teaching style and I've found some of their tips really helpful


----------



## Junior (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I sort of want to like Golfmates because it is just ordinary guys having fun but I really struggle because Liam never shuts up and it has that feel of you need to be part of the gang and been there to get the jokes.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great way of putting it.  When it started I enjoyed it, but it has become very forced and always  looks like they are trying too hard to entertain.  

Coaching wise I like Danny Maude, Alex Elliot (whom I've had a couple of lessons with) and Matt Fryer. 

On course content.....I love the NLU channel and think its by far the best produced content.   I've also enjoyed Dan Hendriksens stuff.   The rest has all become a bit boring and samey for the past year, although I do like the Rick Sheils and the Filthy Lipout Podcasts.


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I sort of want to like Golfmates because it is just ordinary guys having fun but I really struggle because Liam never shuts up and it has that feel of you need to be part of the gang and been there to get the jokes.
		
Click to expand...

They do lots of social get togethers though and have a great Facebook network. So when Liam came to Scotland last year they did a Scottish golfmates get together at one of the courses they visited.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2021)

milngavie_hacker said:



			They do lots of social get togethers though and have a great Facebook network. So when Liam came to Scotland last year they did a Scottish golfmates get together at one of the courses they visited.
		
Click to expand...

You mean a load of strangers meeting on the internet getting together to play golf? How bizarre!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You mean a load of strangers meeting on the internet getting together to play golf? How bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

It will never catch on.


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You mean a load of strangers meeting on the internet getting together to play golf? How bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

How he deploys the combination is different. Most other Youtubers are strictly that, all about the channel and we saw that with Rick Shields stopping coaching. The Liam Harrison approach is interesting as he’s without doubt a YouTuber but by building the other social networks around it, it enables him to organise larger golf days and events or just people to organise more local meet-ups like they can here, while also driving steady drumbeat of traffic back to the YouTube channel. It won’t be everyone’s cup of tea but it’s different from most other Youtubers And his January YouTube numbers show real potential to ramp it up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			But ok, if we're going at it again here.

The guy who should have many many more subscribers and viewers:

Alex Evans and his "Chronicles of a not yet champion golfer".

He only posts once a week even when we're not in lockdown, and it's one that I really look forward to each week. Especially when Paul "The Biff" Waring is joining in. Great, fun lads who I'd love to sit down with for a proper session.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWNL-9pRK2aev1oCRJNnevw

The two American idiots from "Chasing Scratch" who started with their podcast and now gone on to youtube. Highly recommend the podcast but to fully appreciate it you really need to listen to it from the start or you'll never get into it as there's plenty of inside jokes and looking back at previous stories. I love bashing Americans cause they in general are just loud and annoying. For some reason these guys are just, well, loud, but I don't find the annoying at all, but quite hilarious at times.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyMh34EM2cKpZeaNVu2fkAg

Click to expand...

Had a quick look at Alex Evans channel - yup - seems a decent guy and interesting videos.  Cheers for the directions.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Mar 11, 2021)

Golf sidekick- great for course management tips, lighthearted, humerus easy watch. 

Eric cogorno- Likeable fella, can take in what he’s saying. Enjoy the fact he varies his ‘guests’. 

Mike Malaska- If I could afford it, I’d fly to the states to get a few lessons with this guy. Superb. 

Athletic golf motion- Watch this more out of interest as i like the science behind the swing, but the drills they show are fairly simple. 

Shawn Clements- just started watching him, haven’t lost interest yet. 

Zen golf- losing interest in this now, very samey. Love what he does but there’s only so many vids you can watch of somebody creaming themselves because they’ve hit a few draws.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 11, 2021)

I think Golfmates seems like a really nice, genuine bloke. 

It's just so northern I can't stand it. I've subbed and like everything I see to try and help.


----------



## RichA (Mar 11, 2021)

Golfmates is entertaining. 
Alex Etches is entertaining. 
Mark Crossfield, like others, I found difficult to watch and listen to until recently. I suddenly realised he's not a condescending twit after all but is trying to challenge some of the myths that it suits the industry to keep us believing. 
Tom Saguto Golf is quite hard to watch but his free videos, which spend a lot of time looking at the techniques of the old greats, have taught me more than the set of lessons I took last year. They also put me onto reading Ben Hogan's 5 Lessons, which blew my tiny mind and completely changed my swing.


----------



## DRW (Mar 11, 2021)

Seemed to have missed :-

Golf Monthly - YouTube 

Also would suggest :-

BE BETTER GOLF - YouTube 
Golf Sidekick - YouTube 
Athletic Motion Golf - YouTube 
Malaska Golf - YouTube


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2021)

RichA said:



			Golfmates is entertaining.
Alex Etches is entertaining.
Mark Crossfield, like others, I found difficult to watch and listen to until recently. I suddenly realised he's not a condescending twit after all but is trying to challenge some of the myths that it suits the industry to keep us believing.
Tom Saguto Golf is quite hard to watch but his free videos, which spend a lot of time looking at the techniques of the old greats, have taught me more than the set of lessons I took last year. They also put me onto reading Ben Hogan's 5 Lessons, which blew my tiny mind and completely changed my swing.
		
Click to expand...

I could have written exactly the same.
Alex Etches is the one I look forward to the most as he's just a very funny bloke.


----------



## RichA (Mar 11, 2021)

Like me, he's originally from Nottingham. 
We're all comic geniuses. 
And very, very humble.


----------



## slicer79 (Mar 12, 2021)

I really enjoy Dan Hendricksen. Find a good balance on channel between course vlogs and looking at clubs, coaching, etc.
The guys with him are a good bunch too. I especially enjoy Lester, good fun without it being forced for the camera, better then a cringe coach lockey style  humour


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			I really enjoy Dan Hendricksen. Find a good balance on channel between course vlogs and looking at clubs, coaching, etc.
The guys with him are a good bunch too. I especially enjoy Lester, good fun without it being forced for the camera, better then a cringe coach lockey style  humour
		
Click to expand...

Only youtubers I really watch theses days. Nice guys with sense of humours. Dans brother Paul is a good straight man to Dan, Lester and Wilbur.

Not so keen on vlogs with the chap that does editing. Prefer watching pros then handicap golfers.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Mar 12, 2021)

Golf sidekick plugged this guy today: 






I gave it a watch and he seemed to almost miss-hit his way to a 77! Albeit with a very good putting game- to his credit. It gives me hope 😂


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 12, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			Golf sidekick plugged this guy today:






I gave it a watch and he seemed to almost miss-hit his way to a 77! Albeit with a very good putting game- to his credit. It gives me hope 😂
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm - actually 78 - enjoyed that though - guy can putt when he takes a bit of care.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

I quite like Carter’s golf,he must be living the dream in Dubai.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			Not really any favourite (see you have been in the US a while now! 😉), but will add these to your list

James Wiltshire - when was caddying and course vlogs
Zen Golf Mechanic - different take on instruction (may have influenced Crossfield's recent change in direction)
Michael Newton - bit of a budget/UK TXG
Alex Etches - bit of a joker
Dan Hendrickson - vlogs when has brother and/or Wilbur playing

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/youtube-golf.107787/post-2292280

Click to expand...

Nearly 7 years now Ian. It's great where I live in central North Carolina, loads of other courses nearbhy that either hold or have held PGA Tour, LPGA Tour, Senior PGA Tour and top amateur events. Even the place 10 mins from me is phenominal, but will never be able to hold anything due to lack of infrastructure.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 24, 2021)

richart said:



			Only youtubers I really watch theses days. Nice guys with sense of humours. Dans brother Paul is a good straight man to Dan, Lester and Wilbur.

Not so keen on vlogs with the chap that does editing. Prefer watching pros then handicap golfers.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching Dan Hendriksen Sunday show last night. He mentioned at the start that Lester's dad, Chester, had died suddenly last week. Had a bit of a nosey around and he was the famous Chester Barnes, a world class table tennis player in the 60's and 70's and later assistant to Martin Pipe, the horse race trainer.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish Rick Shields would stop saying 'How to hit Driver further' it's how to hit YOUR Driver further'.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			I was watching Dan Hendriksen Sunday show last night. He mentioned at the start that Lester's dad, Chester, had died suddenly last week. Had a bit of a nosey around and he was the famous Chester Barnes, a world class table tennis player in the 60's and 70's and later assistant to Martin Pipe, the horse race trainer.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Chester Barnes. The George Best of table tennis.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Mar 25, 2021)

It's more audio than video, but last night I listened to Erik Anders Lang talk to Iona Stephen. I hardly ever listen to lengthy podcasts as I don't have the patience, but I found this discussion to be quite intimate and involving. Not so much about golf, but about life, hopes, dreams and challenges and the decisions we make - all through a golf lens.
I know a few others recent threads here on women and on social media disintegrated so I don't want to re-litigate those debates. But I thought the two of them talked about some of these topics in a very calm and thoughtful way.

Although I was having an extremely rare small mid-week drink before bed, so maybe I was just in a contemplative mood.


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 25, 2021)

I've really gotten into the Dan Hendriksen Golf vlogs recently, especially the France tour and the ones with his brother and Wilbur (his brother's played a few European tour events and Wilbur is an upcoming pro on the euro pro tour). 

He's taken the best bits from the Mark Crossfield vlogs but has a much better entourage. Lester Barnes is hilarious. I didn't realise his dad Chester was a top table tennis player and racehorse trainer assistant. Unfortunately he recently passed away but he seemed like a right character.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't watch for the instruction as its mostly a waste of time, but I do watch what is entertaining to me and for some reviews.
Golf Sidekick
Alex Etches
Skratch
Golfholics
Zen
TXG
Average Golfer

I've really tried to like Golf mates, but there is something about most of them that just irritates me. That said I could listen to Old Man Pat all day long. 

Can't stand watching Mark Crossfield.


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Can't stand watching Mark Crossfield.
		
Click to expand...

I may have missed something but who is 'Coach Lockey' with Crossfield?  Is he actually a coach?  He doesn't seem to add anything other than to grin at Crossfield's limp jokes and self-promotion.


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 25, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			I may have missed something but who is 'Coach Lockey' with Crossfield?  Is he actually a coach?  He doesn't seem to add anything other than to grin at Crossfield's limp jokes and self-promotion.
		
Click to expand...

He’s been his loyal sidekick for years. Done camerawork and video editing in the early relationship I think. They actually have good rapport between them. Used to enjoy their course vlogs even when it was just them. He’s a pro so he used to (maybe still does) give lessons.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 25, 2021)

Lost all respect for Peter Finch after he buggered off to Dubai for lockdown for 'essential' work of making utterly cringeworrthy videos of him playing pointless matches and cracking Dad jokes. The guy is a total hacker, he only looks decent because most of the time he's playing with someone else even worse in Shiels. Awful sawn off swing, hate the way he hovvers his driver and no short game.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Lost all respect for Peter Finch after he buggered off to Dubai for lockdown for 'essential' work of making utterly cringeworrthy videos of him playing pointless matches and cracking Dad jokes. The guy is a total hacker, he only looks decent because most of the time he's playing with someone else even worse in Shiels. Awful sawn off swing, hate the way he hovvers his driver and no short game.
		
Click to expand...

I heard he said he could beat you using left handed junior clubs 🤣


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I heard he said he could beat you using left handed junior clubs 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't stand a chance with his usual clubs and I genuinely mean that. I'd play him off scratch for charity for a few grand in a heartbeat.

I still laugh at him and Rick thinking they'd stand a chance against the GM Golf guys


----------



## slicer79 (Mar 26, 2021)

I liked Golfmates at start but for some reason have really gone off watching that channel 

Dan hendrikson definitely my favourite at moment 

As for best player on YouTube Alex evans must be up there. Crossfield even though i don’t particularly like him is a very good player, real consistent


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 26, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			I liked Golfmates at start but for some reason have really gone off watching that channel

Dan hendrikson definitely my favourite at moment

As for best player on YouTube Alex evans must be up there. Crossfield even though i don’t particularly like him is a very good player, real consistent
		
Click to expand...

Best player on youtube is surely Paddy Harrington, dont think any of the others have any majors?


----------



## slicer79 (Mar 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Best player on youtube is surely Paddy Harrington, dont think any of the others have any majors?
		
Click to expand...

Well I wouldn’t class him as a youtuber really. I mean guys who use it as a large part of their job/income


----------



## bwstokie (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone else find James Robinson utterly loathsome?  Had a quick nosey at his other pile of Pooh channel “offcoursewiththerobinsons” - what a pile of rubbish.  Think he just comes across as a right arrogant plonker.  From what I can see he’s not a great player and an even worse coach! I find my self continuing to subscribe just to click the dislike button every day - childish, yes I know 😂


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2021)

bwstokie said:



			Anyone else find James Robinson utterly loathsome?  Had a quick nosey at his other pile of Pooh channel “offcoursewiththerobinsons” - what a pile of rubbish.  Think he just comes across as a right arrogant plonker.  From what I can see he’s not a great player and an even worse coach!* I find my self continuing to subscribe just to click the dislike button every day - childish, yes I know* 😂
		
Click to expand...

Had to laugh at that.  

(I've made a commitment that if I ever watch an “offcoursewiththerobinsons” then I'll never go on the internet again.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He wouldn't stand a chance with his usual clubs and I genuinely mean that. I'd play him off scratch for charity for a few grand in a heartbeat.

I still laugh at him and Rick thinking they'd stand a chance against the GM Golf guys 

Click to expand...

I did find it amusing when Rick was talking about who is the best Youtube golfer. From the videos I have watched, the GM guys seem to be a very high standard.


----------



## RichA (Mar 26, 2021)

bwstokie said:



			Anyone else find James Robinson utterly loathsome?  Had a quick nosey at his other pile of Pooh channel “offcoursewiththerobinsons” - what a pile of rubbish.  Think he just comes across as a right arrogant plonker.  From what I can see he’s not a great player and an even worse coach! I find my self continuing to subscribe just to click the dislike button every day - childish, yes I know 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think he seems ok. The reviews are often interesting. He doesn't pretend to be any kind of guru, unlike others. Leaves his bad shots in.
I have no interest in his other channel, but fortunately I'm not forced to watch any of it.
It's all pretty harmless and I can't fault anyone who's a little creative to try and make an honest living. Probably just trying to make a decent future for himself.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Mar 26, 2021)

bwstokie said:



			Anyone else find James Robinson utterly loathsome?  Had a quick nosey at his other pile of Pooh channel “offcoursewiththerobinsons” - what a pile of rubbish.  Think he just comes across as a right arrogant plonker.  From what I can see he’s not a great player and an even worse coach! I find my self continuing to subscribe just to click the dislike button every day - childish, yes I know 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, not a fan. It always seems as though he’s trying too hard to be a funny man- he fails miserably.


----------



## Rangers76 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Rangers76 said:









Click to expand...

Thanks for posting #1


----------



## Rangers76 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2021)

Rangers76 said:









Click to expand...

What an absolute loathsome bellend this guy is - a keyboard warrior in the flesh.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 27, 2021)

Robobum said:



			What an absolute loathsome bellend this guy is - a keyboard warrior in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same. Whether you like them or not, ultimately, the likes of Shiels, Finch and Robinson are harmless infotainment. So following their every move and making videos taking the mick out of their videos strikes me as absolutely pathetic.

And the people who comments on his videos "oh yeah, I can't stand them any more, I never watch their videos now" - surely they see the irony in watching a video of someone watching a video they'd never watch themselves??


----------



## Provee1knobi (Mar 30, 2021)

Alex Evans 
TXG 
No Laying Up


----------



## DanFST (Mar 30, 2021)

TXG are great golfers and know their stuff. 

But my god it's painful to watch.


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 30, 2021)

Rangers76 said:









Click to expand...

He’s too annoying. Didn’t make it past 10 seconds.


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Mar 31, 2021)

Has anyone watched Robinsons swing? It is truely awful. Anyone taking lessons of this chimp first needs to go to spec savers. He honestly does not look like he could coach his way out of a brown paper bag.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 31, 2021)

Aussie Swinger said:



			Has anyone watched Robinsons swing? It is truely awful. Anyone taking lessons of this chimp first needs to go to spec savers. He honestly does not look like he could coach his way out of a brown paper bag.
		
Click to expand...

Wheres the correlation between his swing and how good a coach he is?


----------



## slicer79 (Mar 31, 2021)

That’s like saying you can’t manage Premier League unless you’ve played it. Good players in any sport don’t necessarily make good coaches plus vice versa. 
A lot of top coaches in different sports were average enough players which I believe helps as they can see things from the perspective  of the majority


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 31, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			That’s like saying you can’t manage Premier League unless you’ve played it. Good players in any sport don’t necessarily make good coaches plus vice versa.
A lot of top coaches in different sports were average enough players which I believe helps as they can see things from the perspective  of the majority
		
Click to expand...

Your last point is exactly my view on the matter. People who are naturally talented don't necessarily make the best coaches because they've never had to work on technique or think about what they do, it just comes naturally to them.

Those that aren't as naturally talented, and have had to put the graft in and learn the hows and whys are in a far better position to coach you through your improvements as they've been there.

For example my FiL is a scratch golfer, and got there within 2 years of taking the game up properly after retiring as a professional footballer. He's just one of those naturally talented sportsmen.

But try to talk him through my golf swing and the issues I have and he just looks at me blankly as he'd clearly never experienced any of it. Nor does he understand the mechanics enough to offer any guidance, it just happens for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Your last point is exactly my view on the matter. People who are naturally talented don't necessarily make the best coaches because they've never had to work on technique or think about what they do, it just comes naturally to them.

Those that aren't as naturally talented, and have had to put the graft in and learn the hows and whys are in a far better position to coach you through your improvements as they've been there.

For example my FiL is a scratch golfer, and got there within 2 years of taking the game up properly after retiring as a professional footballer. He's just one of those naturally talented sportsmen.

But try to talk him through my golf swing and the issues I have and he just looks at me blankly as he'd clearly never experienced any of it. Nor does he understand the mechanics enough to offer any guidance, it just happens for him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I hate people like that. They'll normally say something loathsome like "just relax and swing easy" as if that means anything to a normal person.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I did find it amusing when Rick was talking about who is the best Youtube golfer. From the videos I have watched, the GM guys seem to be a very high standard.
		
Click to expand...

They're both elite amateurs and play the best colllege golfers, decent pros in heavy matches every week. Sure they don't win everytime but I would put my house on Michah and Garret beating Rick and Pete off scratch. Rick gives it the big one about these 320 drives yet he can't even break 75 on a short resort course. I reckon Guy (his editor) would beat him.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 4, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Your last point is exactly my view on the matter. People who are naturally talented don't necessarily make the best coaches because they've never had to work on technique or think about what they do, it just comes naturally to them.

Those that aren't as naturally talented, and have had to put the graft in and learn the hows and whys are in a far better position to coach you through your improvements as they've been there.

For example my FiL is a scratch golfer, and got there within 2 years of taking the game up properly after retiring as a professional footballer. He's just one of those naturally talented sportsmen.

But try to talk him through my golf swing and the issues I have and he just looks at me blankly as he'd clearly never experienced any of it. Nor does he understand the mechanics enough to offer any guidance, it just happens for him.
		
Click to expand...

The best coaches for the average golfer are women coaches. No egos, great knowledge and actually care.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 4, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The best coaches for the average golfer are women coaches. No egos, great knowledge and actually care.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a list of these coaches? Sounds interesting 🤔


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 4, 2021)

Robobum said:



			Have you got a list of these coaches? Sounds interesting 🤔
		
Click to expand...

What area are you in? I know a few and would be happy to recommend if local to you. 

.


----------



## Junior (Apr 5, 2021)

Hopefully the content in general should improve now courses are open.   Whether I like the youbtuber or not, I tend to watch the video if I've played the course before.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 5, 2021)

4LEX said:



			What area are you in? I know a few and would be happy to recommend if local to you.

.
		
Click to expand...

In Wiltshire/ Gloucestershire


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 7, 2021)

Lad Golf


It's crap at the minute but promises to improve, and the kid in it has a tremendous swing. ;-)


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Apr 7, 2021)

Danny Maude


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 8, 2021)

Robobum said:



			In Wiltshire/ Gloucestershire
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. I don't know anyone in those areas.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He wouldn't stand a chance with his usual clubs and I genuinely mean that. I'd play him off scratch for charity for a few grand in a heartbeat.

I still laugh at him and Rick thinking they'd stand a chance against the GM Golf guys 

Click to expand...

I see the GM guys have another channel called Good Good. 

Watching it last couple days, serious players Micah and Garret. They played an 18 hole round with the 5 guys for the “Good Good Masters”
micah -6 gross with bogey at last hole. Garret -5 after 12 but had a terrible run in and finished level.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			I see the GM guys have another channel called Good Good.

Watching it last couple days, serious players Micah and Garret. They played an 18 hole round with the 5 guys for the “Good Good Masters”
micah -6 gross with bogey at last hole. Garret -5 after 12 but had a terrible run in and finished level.
		
Click to expand...

I watched their couple of videos with Joel Dahmen, which Garrett and Micah weren't in - one of the other guys annoys me a lot which is a pity because most of them are likeable.


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 8, 2021)

Is anything being aired free this year? I think I remember watching Amen Corner last year somewhere


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2021)

inc0gnito said:



			Is anything being aired free this year? I think I remember watching Amen Corner last year somewhere
		
Click to expand...

The Masters website will have some stuff.
https://www.masters.com/


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 8, 2021)

Crow said:



			The Masters website will have some stuff.
https://www.masters.com/

Click to expand...

just realised I posted this in entirely the wrong thread 😂


----------



## Robobum (Apr 9, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Sorry mate. I don't know anyone in those areas.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought that might be the case 👍


----------



## Grogger (Apr 9, 2021)

Just watch Bad Golf now with John Robins and Alex Horne. Enjoyable, relatable and funny. 

Rick Shiels and Peter Finch videos are nauseous and self promoting bore fests. Not watched one of theirs for a long time but I assume they’re now asking for donations and Patreon subscribers?


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 9, 2021)

Robobum said:



			Yeah, thought that might be the case 👍
		
Click to expand...

But have a google and give it a try


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 9, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			I see the GM guys have another channel called Good Good.

Watching it last couple days, serious players Micah and Garret. They played an 18 hole round with the 5 guys for the “Good Good Masters”
micah -6 gross with bogey at last hole. Garret -5 after 12 but had a terrible run in and finished level.
		
Click to expand...

Their new merch launch is annoying but they would be Div 1 or 2 college golfers at worst which is on another planet to the average PGA Assistant in the UK. They also play Div 1 college players and lower level tour pros on a regular basis in matches. These games are always off the tips, where as Rick often players off the members tees. I like Rick but he's a 4-5 handicap golf coach, nowhere near professional level. He's got a golf simulator in his house and bemoans playing time. If you're good you can still go out and trouble par with no golf in months, from my perspective. You might not tear it up but golf at that level is like riding a bike. 

He's a good coach and excellent YouTuber, as a player he wouldn't be in the Top 20 at most decent clubs.

I really think this match will happen though. Lets be honest Peter needs it to stay relevent


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 10, 2021)

To be fair to Rick I think he's has been pretty humbled since getting back on the course and has said as much,  saying he'd forgotten how to actually play golf as opposed to just hitting shots. he's shot 77 around his home course and then was 12 over through 9 on a course he used to coach at (he went level par on the back 9).

I'd agree though I don't think he's a scratch player at the moment and I think that even at his best that is about his level. At least he leaves his bad shots in and seems fairly honest about it all.

Still, its easy to watch content and fills the constant advertising slots during the Masters coverage!


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 10, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			To be fair to Rick I think he's has been pretty humbled since getting back on the course and has said as much,  saying he'd forgotten how to actually play golf as opposed to just hitting shots. he's shot 77 around his home course and then was 12 over through 9 on a course he used to coach at (he went level par on the back 9).

I'd agree though I don't think he's a scratch player at the moment and I think that even at his best that is about his level. At least he leaves his bad shots in and seems fairly honest about it all.

Still, its easy to watch content and fills the constant advertising slots during the Masters coverage!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah fairplay to him for turning the back nine round. He was actually -2 on it. He's never a scratch player, he's got way too many bad drives and misses greens from 100 yards to be that. My only issue he bangs on about 320 drives, qualifying for The Open and sets himself up. I watched him on YouTube when he was at Trafford Centre doing club reviews, he's done amazingly well for himself and his family. I wish he would take a year or two to focus on his golf entirely and no clickbait. 9-5 golf and with his profile he'd get invites to all the big Pro Am's in the UK, US and Middle East. Should definitely play in regular comps at his home club too.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 10, 2021)

At the moment I almost enjoy watching course vlogs on YouTube rather than golf on tv.
Think it’s because YouTube golf is more related to what we play while the pro stuff is just on another level 
Distances etc are what we see as club golfers, it’s more interesting to me


----------



## eddie_1878 (Apr 10, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			At the moment I almost enjoy watching course vlogs on YouTube rather than golf on tv.
Think it’s because YouTube golf is more related to what we play while the pro stuff is just on another level
Distances etc are what we see as club golfers, it’s more interesting to me
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly why I enjoy watching the women pros on golf sidekicks channel...distances per club are pretty much what I hit. Can take more from that than watching pros effortlessly hit 300+ yard drives.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 10, 2021)

I started posting stuff on You Tube in this last lockdown for something to do, going to keep it going to the end of the year.
Its a hobby and nothing more
shameless plug here if you find it interesting, if you don't then that's fine too....


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 10, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			I started posting stuff on You Tube in this last lockdown for something to do, going to keep it going to the end of the year.
Its a hobby and nothing more
shameless plug here if you find it interesting, if you don't then that's fine too....







Click to expand...

Really like it mate! Very compact swing and once you get the rust off the short game you'll be flying


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			I started posting stuff on You Tube in this last lockdown for something to do, going to keep it going to the end of the year.
Its a hobby and nothing more
shameless plug here if you find it interesting, if you don't then that's fine too....







Click to expand...

Will likely look in. Perhaps a bit like JW but for Ams. Although vastly different ability levels 🥴 I expect a few of left the game for years only to catch the bug again later. What course is it?


----------



## larmen (Apr 11, 2021)

Your course looks beautiful, but difficult. The tee with the fence all along the right, I would just chuck a sleeve over it and take a blob.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Really like it mate! Very compact swing and once you get the rust off the short game you'll be flying 

Click to expand...

Thank you appreciate the feedback 👍


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

larmen said:



			Your course looks beautiful, but difficult. The tee with the fence all along the right, I would just chuck a sleeve over it and take a blob.
		
Click to expand...

Just joined Pleasington Golf Club in Lancashire, it's a very picturesque inland course and a good test of golf..🏌️🏌️


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Will likely look in. Perhaps a bit like JW but for Ams. Although vastly different ability levels 🥴 I expect a few of left the game for years only to catch the bug again later. What course is it?
		
Click to expand...

Pleasington Golf Club in Lancashire.
Just joined, very nice 🏌️🏌️


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			I started posting stuff on You Tube in this last lockdown for something to do, going to keep it going to the end of the year.
Its a hobby and nothing more
shameless plug here if you find it interesting, if you don't then that's fine too....







Click to expand...

Yeah, I enjoyed that.
I think light-hearted and informal could be the key.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, I enjoyed that.
I think light-hearted and informal could be the key.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback 👍


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Will likely look in. Perhaps a bit like JW but for Ams. Although vastly different ability levels 🥴 I expect a few of left the game for years only to catch the bug again later. What course is it?
		
Click to expand...

Pleasington GC in Lancashire


----------



## larmen (Apr 11, 2021)

Btw, a channel that never gets mentioned but is quite useful is Golf Monthly.

We don’t buy clubs ever year, but people like the big guys test them, a lot. What golf monthly is testing is rain gloves, or mid layers, ... the stuff that when you think about it are actually spending quite a bit of money, after golf balls. Having Neil Tuppin spending hours in the rain testing jackets has more value to me than Pete or Rick or Crossfield all testing the same new driver.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 11, 2021)

larmen said:



			Btw, a channel that never gets mentioned but is quite useful is Golf Monthly.

We don’t buy clubs ever year, but people like the big guys test them, a lot. What golf monthly is testing is rain gloves, or mid layers, ... the stuff that when you think about it are actually spending quite a bit of money, after golf balls. Having Neil Tuppin spending hours in the rain testing jackets has more value to me than Pete or Rick or Crossfield all testing the same new driver.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 👍


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 13, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			I started posting stuff on You Tube in this last lockdown for something to do, going to keep it going to the end of the year.
Its a hobby and nothing more
shameless plug here if you find it interesting, if you don't then that's fine too....







Click to expand...

Just picked up another subscriber matey.
Good luck with the channel, and of course the golf.
It's not easy creating good content while trying to play - I've found that out myself, but I do agree with some of your views on a lot of the you tube content. There are only so many reviews of one driver you can watch, and personally, I don't tend to bother watching any of them, cos I can't afford to buy new clubs anyway. ;-)


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 13, 2021)

By the way, I didn't post a link to our channel earlier but if anybody is interested, here it is.
Very much in its infancy but it's essentially me and the boy - who has a little potential, playing and hopefully reviewing courses around the Costa Blanca.
Don't know they're born these days. 🤣


----------



## TheBigDraw (Apr 13, 2021)

Mel Smooth said:



			Just picked up another subscriber matey.
Good luck with the channel, and of course the golf.
It's not easy creating good content while trying to play - I've found that out myself, but I do agree with some of your views on a lot of the you tube content. There are only so many reviews of one driver you can watch, and personally, I don't tend to bother watching any of them, cos I can't afford to buy new clubs anyway. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mel 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2021)

Zac Radford is worth watching just for the amazing courses he plays.
Decent golfer aswell.


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2021)

Wasn't sure whether to put on here or the leather jackets thread. 😉
JW at the course I'm currently at


----------



## Bswarbs (May 22, 2021)

Bad Golf 
Golf Mates
James Robinson 
Golf Sidekick


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2021)

Just following on from post 114.
JW had a 'mare in R1 and vid wasn't great. R2 was better and mostly before the rain.
The way he played 8 & 9 is familiar to me 😁 but not how he played 14 🥴





Rookie error for the DQ and no caddy to blame!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 23, 2021)

Been watching Danny Maude of late, I like him. Very simple and basic approach


----------



## Raziren (May 23, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Been watching Danny Maude of late, I like him. Very simple and basic approach
		
Click to expand...

I've just switched golf coach and he seems to have the same swing ideas as Danny Maude's method/principles so having the videos to use off the course is useful. Sometimes they are bit repetitive.

Golf sidekick had a course of 3 lessons this year (in Malaysia I think) that were brilliant as again I could relate to my lessons. The coach was superb.

The new one I have discovered recently is Malaska golf. Again same approach as the others but he is teaching people and you can see their a-ha moments.
He explains really well what people need to feel they are doing to get into the picture perfect golf positions, rather than try and put the club into those positions.


----------

